
Union Station is back online after facing scaling issues on Day 1 - vijaydev
http://blog.phusion.nl/2011/03/04/union-station-is-back-online-and-heres-what-we-have-been-up-to/
======
cagenut
This reads like a Ted Dziuba performance art project.

I mean designing your setup as a ~15 server cluster _on one box_? __on a
raid-1 of sata drives!?! __then xfs on raid-0!!!

This url is getting saved now as my canonical 'overengineering leads to
faceplants' example.

~~~
FooBarWidget
I'm not sure what you're getting at. We were getting so much traffic that this
setup is _necessary_ , and now that we've scaled I'm very, very glad that we
went with this "overengineered" setup since day 1. We also never explicitly
chose RAID-1; it was just the default setup that our hosting provider gave us.

But yeah if you're running a blog, don't do this.

------
jjm
RabbitMQ if deployed in the wrong manner, or stuck in the wrong place for the
wrong reasons will bite you. I see that it looks like a transaction manager
because Mongo can't handle tx very well? I beleive MySQL does, and so and
Cassandra. Seems more a fit for that type of job.

~~~
FooBarWidget
We don't use RabbitMQ as a transaction manager. We use it as a worker queue.

RabbitMQ was not the bottleneck. In fact RabbitMQ doesn't perform much I/O at
all.

~~~
jjm
I do see that now thx.

How many rails backends are you running?

